# Anyone want to share experience with a hernia surgery?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband had surgery on Friday for a groin hernia. He's black and blue. Can't walk well and can not sit up. I just wonder how long this really bad part lasts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

had 2 of them. He should be pretty good in a couple of weeks


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Stonewall said:


> had 2 of them. He should be pretty good in a couple of weeks


He had 2 hernias on the same side. Plus lots of scar tissue from his previous hernia repair in 1987 when he was a kid. This surgeon said the previous surgery had left his vas deferans in the wrong place which they repaired this time. Also they also had his testicle in the wrong spot which this time they pulled to the right spot. 

My husband is mad at his mom cause when he told her all this stuff about the previous surgery having to be repaired, I guess she said he's still in practice now, so he must be a good surgeon. 

Right now my husband is unable to walk or sit up right. He has to lay at a 45 degree angle

If I could ask: how soon can my husband resume sexual activity? I'm guessing 3-4 weeks, but have read up to 8 weeks. We leave for our reconsilstion cruise on march 22nd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

i didn't have it nearly that bad.
Laproscopic surgery and I was walking around that day. Can't remember for sure, but I bet that the wife and I made love withing a week.

Sounds like your hubby went through the wringer, though.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thor said:


> blueskies, ouch! I had a botched hernia repair at about the same time as your husband in 1988. Was his in New Mexico by chance? Similar issues for me as him. There have been 3 rebuilding surgeries since, with now complete recovery and no pain.
> 
> The surgeons always have said to me that I can safely do anything after about 14 days. They say nothing will rip out at that point, or more accurately that it is healed to full strength. Being a lousy patient, I always seem to push it a bit too soon for comfort, but I always abide by their 2 week limitation.
> 
> Probably 4 weeks is a good ballpark for him being mostly pain free for sex. Maybe sooner depending on the extent of the surgery this time. If they had to undo and then redo work, it could be longer.


No his was in Colorado, he told his mon what this surgeon said. His mom said well the surgeon is still in practice so he must be good. My husband was upset that his mom didn't believe him.

I'm starting to get really worried that something is not right. My Husbsnd is still not able to walk and needs my
Constant care.

Also is it normal that the penis goes up inside the body?

I'm hoping all his parts will work when he's healed and we can have a normal sex life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

blueskies30 said:


> He had 2 hernias on the same side. Plus lots of scar tissue from his previous hernia repair in 1987 when he was a kid. This surgeon said the previous surgery had left his vas deferans in the wrong place which they repaired this time. Also they also had his testicle in the wrong spot which this time they pulled to the right spot.
> 
> My husband is mad at his mom cause when he told her all this stuff about the previous surgery having to be repaired, I guess she said he's still in practice now, so he must be a good surgeon.
> 
> ...


Cruise ...good for you me and my wife are big on cruising. He should be good for easy sex in about 4 but dont be to energetic until 8. 

His extenuating circumstances sound very much like my last hernia repair which also was in 1987. 

Being a career medical professional as well as a career surgical patient ( i have had 9 surgeries) That he really needs to walk a lot. start with very short walks and extend them. It makes a huge difference in recovery time. Its painful i know. Boy how do I know!!! Last surgery was 2 months ago. But it is a must for a swift recovery. 

He will not want to do this but its important. He should start by standing in that same 45 degree bent over position. each time he walks he will straighten up a little more until he is in a normal upright position.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

I too had a double hernia operation last Friday, plus a gallbladder removal as well. Today is the best I've felt, but I would say that it is due to the fact that I got up right away and walked around the hospital and then after I came home.
I hope your husband can get up and around soon. It is just a matter of getting up more often for a little bit and not laying around too long in between.


----------

